# Bear with me please.



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I've just re-worked my GT video clip on the website.

I re-did the commentary, added some background music and slo-moed the retrieval section.

At the risk of boring you guys I wouldn't mind a bit of feedback.

So (for those with broadband) if you don't mind... click here--> *GT Video*


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Good stuff, Billybob. This is the first time I watched ya vid as last time I tried with the previous version it did not download properly.

The points where my heart raced was as follows: (1) when the fish was a bit behind and I could see how much ya fishing rod was curved over. (2) when the fish splashed and looked like a big one (3) when the fish started to come out of the water and I could see it was huge and (4) when it started to kick and you had one hand putting the rod back [I thought ya might lose it!].

I found the commentry informative and that plus the vid certainly shows how it is possible to land big fish. Awesome.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I like the background music. Good job on the editing. I like the commentary. Very informative.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcpGFbsAAAlTgAASQAURAD+vnwAgAFREAA0AHqFT9BQ9BMj0agJIWlD6nF7gsm068oTwx+Nj6W6gIQqdgPVw5RB5UI/LANokXxdyRThQkMpGFbs=


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Bill, big improvement on the first one , enjoyed the first one , but the extra effects and music background really make it a very professional production , you are going to have to make the next ones longer now you have the formula, congratulations mate , its a winner


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

very professional. i liked it better htan the first one. did u release the fish?

jay


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Jay; No mate, by the time I got it back to the beach, got a couple of pix and got the lure out it was pretty much a gonner. So... we ate it.

Fed a few families too.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice job Bill. I liked the first but there are some improvements there. Well done - very nice - professional clip.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Bill
Liked the first clip, think the second one was a lot better viewing & listening.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Billy Bob, Is the clip still not Firefox friendly? Not being the IT dude, I'm not sure if I could download it at home, plus the dated computer may not do it justice. Might be one to do at work and use there high tech gagetry for the greater good!
I do rate GT's as one of the most impressive fish. I've been to Fiji twice and been fortunate to get into them.

By the sounds of it was a quite something! Nice one.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

enjoyed the improvements - like the slo-mo - very professionally done - looking forward to seeing some more clips


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Dave: I'm afraid you have to make Firefox 'Media Player' friendly.

It's not possible the other way around.

Apparently there's a script or mod you can load into Firefox.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes that's a step forward Bill on the earlier version


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Billybob said:


> Jay; No mate, by the time I got it back to the beach, got a couple of pix and got the lure out it was pretty much a gonner. So... we ate it.


Sounds like ya just got stuck into it on the beach as soon as it carked it. Fresh fish! If ya wrapped it in seaweed ya would have had sushi.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Aah, Yeah right. Media Player friendly hey, I'll just get my screwdrivers out and adjust it now.. Yep that should do it.

:lol:

Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave73 said:


> Hi Billy Bob, Is the clip still not Firefox friendly? Not being the IT dude, I'm not sure if I could download it at home,.


Dave I use Firefox also, but you only have to use Internet Explorer which is still in your PC listed with your programs and access it that way.

I'm thick when it comes to computers but is was straight forward, and I came back to Fx after viewing the clip on IE as I prefer not to add the Fx mod Bill mentioned


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Billybob I could watch clips like yours all day and not get tired of your style. Good informative commentary, not in your face shouting. Keep up the good work. Steve.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQwPU64AACJfgAASUIWAEjFiUIq/7//wMACjCINJinpqekA2TUaHqM0TyQwANGhowjJoNGmgMEqnqbRT1MhoeKPSGgBk0AoE55KEnw0ZZ6J9dfIeMkJ0Hkc9S1BKr5McCMmsWtSYOhLVF+GECh9AyoAmx16gnHNvTUB1ip7GNSUBBjwNEk8xChbWOmZUnA0LVyihJH47Tt2oNy3trQfNbD4gW49O4+8WTfQIg99+6NViV2nCExw+vr90Xy1axKFIM7LKabyMBBudtWUk4cnI0xcfho2ylTMhaKrKf4u5IpwoSAYHqdcA


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

kingfisher111 said:


> Billybob I could watch clips like yours all day and not get tired of your style. Good informative commentary, not in your face shouting. Keep up the good work. Steve.


Spot on, couldn't agree more. Love the whole style of it - the calm voiceover, the attention to detail in the commentary. Would love to see more like it.

Dave


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

It gets better and better.
What next?
Fantastic job, I want to go fishing in Laguna Bay.

Ian


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

FYI, Got it sorted, great clip and such a good fish! I'm sure it looks easier than it really was!? Look forward to seeing many more. 
Thanks to Dodge and Red also for your computer suggestions.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Ahh, I loved it the first time I saw it...... Version 2 even better. So much better to hear a voice that can be understood, without the yelling and screaming.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Liked it the first time, like it even more now.

The music is a good edition & the commentary much smoother.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Billybob,
Great stuff. I can only dream of catching a fish like that.
Keep up the great work.

Wayne


----------

